# Polishing Cloths



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all, I am sure many members have bought and used the Cape Cod polishing cloths that you see on the Bay all the time. The question is, are they any good, do they make a difference and are they worth getting? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Very good for polishing SS,.. If you have a Dremel with soft cotton ball bit, it will be brilliant for buffing off without any visible swirl marks


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, they are excellent. Just remember that you are removing a little metal every time so don't over do it otherwise you'll end up with soggy corners and edges and no one likes a soggy watch


----------

